
Git: A Guide to Proper Use - Vesuvium
https://jacopocascioli.com/blog/git-a-guide-to-proper-use
======
harshadwaj
Conventional Commit Standard [0] aims to solve this problem. Added to it is a
good ecosystem of tools like Commitlint [1], Commitzen [2], Semantic Release
[3] etc.

[0]
[https://www.conventionalcommits.org/en/v1.0.0-beta.2/](https://www.conventionalcommits.org/en/v1.0.0-beta.2/)

[1] [https://github.com/conventional-
changelog/commitlint](https://github.com/conventional-changelog/commitlint)

[2] [https://github.com/commitizen/cz-cli](https://github.com/commitizen/cz-
cli)

[3] [https://github.com/semantic-release/semantic-
release](https://github.com/semantic-release/semantic-release)

------
yosito
TL;DR "a guide to proper git use: write clear commit messages"

